# Happy Holidays From Down Home



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Tygert River System W Va



















Brookie Paradise - Video


----------



## glfpro07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks beautiful, my family is from wayne w.v would love to do some trout fishn around there sometime. Happy holidays


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Sonder, I’ve caught some decent smallies right there before. Although that area gets hit pretty hard. Little ways downstream is good for eyes and muskies as well. Upstream at the dam I’ve caught a lot of eyes but they tend to run rather small. Surely a pretty spot non the less


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

It looks good and fishy thats for sure. In a few years I will float some sections of that river in a sit on top kyak. I have heard of some nice eater eyes caught in and around that area.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

There’s a lot of walleye in that river and the monongahela river in which the tygert drains into. From fairmont- Morgantown. At least those are the stretches I have fished a lot. Very underrated for muskie and eyes. Sonder do you live in WV? I live down in Charleston Wv. Fish the kanawha, gauley, elk and new river now more than anything but still go up and fish tygart and the mon when I get the chance. And I still frequent this form even though I don’t live in Ohio anymore.


----------

